# Clomid not working! :(



## ToniBruce (Sep 18, 2012)

Hiya Ladies

My story so far is as follows.....

1st cycle of Clomid, 50mg. Days 2-6. Follicle tracking scans every other day from CD11. Gave up scanning at CD22 after no follicle growth. Womb lining good at 12.6 so told AF would def arrive in 2 weeks.

3 weeks later still no AF, Northisterone to bring on bleed. Eventual pathetic bleed, hardly worth having lasting 3 days. 

2nd cycle started on CD2 (of pathetic bleed), 100mg. Scans started at CD10, lining down to 5.2 (where did it all go then??). CD18, still no follicle movement. Lining back up to 12.8 so again told AF would come off her own steam. CD22 very thick, clear, stringy discharge. Ovulation?
Scan at CD42 due to no AF, to see what was happening with my lining... still nice and thick. Spoke to nurse re discharge, she confirms that it sounds like ovulation.

Northisterone started a week later, so after a 57 day cycle AF eventually arrives, and in style!! (I never thought I would be glad of a heavy period!   )

3rd cycle, 100mg. Currently on CD13. First scan yesterday showed no growth. Lining back down to 5.2. I have another scan booked in for tomorrow morning and Friday morning, however Im not holding out much hope.

My nurse has said if we still get no growth this cycle then its not worth trying any further cycles, that we will move on to possibly injectibles but most probably OD.

Has anybody else had no growth from Clomid?


----------



## Butterflies123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Toni

I also had no success on clomid. I did 3 cycles, 50, 100 and 150 but no joy. My lining was also good each time but no natural AF so had to take provera. 

I am now on my first cycle of Gonal F injectables and am in the 2ww. I got had two follies at 19mm and 17mm. I had trigger shot so hoping that I have eventually ovulated! I had a blood test last Friday and awaiting results. 

So I would definitely recommend injectables if your clinic advise it. Obviously some people just don't react to clomid.

Good luck xx


----------



## ToniBruce (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Butterflies. Thanks for the reply.

I mean this in the nicest possible way..... but its good to hear Im not the only one with lazy Follies!!  

I was thinking that if nothing happens this cycle, which Im convinced it wont, that I might request the injections. I have a feeling that they will want to go straight for the OD, but I would like to at least give the injections a go, even more so having heard from you  

Good luck on your 2ww! When are you testing? Let me know how you get on!!

xx


----------



## Butterflies123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes I have decided that I have very lazy ovaries!!  

The injections were a bit daunting but not as bad as I thought. I had to inject for 10 days. Not really any side effects either, apart from very tender boobs! 

Test day is next Wednesday. Trying not to get hopes up but it's hard not to!


----------



## ToniBruce (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I must admit, I don't relish the thought of having to inject myself! I wanted to test my blood sugar the other day so I did it myself at work, I couldn't even bring myself to prick my finger with the little stabber, after lots of "1...2....3..........no, I cant do it"s, I had to get my colleague to do it for me! Ha ha ha ha!

Well I have my fingers crossed for you for next Wednesday. I know what you mean, you dont want to get your hopes up, but you have to think positive!!

xx


----------



## Butterflies123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks. Good luck with your scans and keep me posted x x


----------



## ToniBruce (Sep 18, 2012)

Will do xx


----------



## ToniBruce (Sep 18, 2012)

Hiya. Thanks for your reply.

My nurse wont go any higher than 100mg, for the reason you say, if it doesn't work on 100 then it's not likely to work at all.
She has put me on the urgent waiting list for ovarian drilling now, so I should have that done within the next 6 weeks. She said they like to try the drilling next, if Im not pregnant 4 months after that (during which she I will have day21 bloods), then I will try my last 3 cycles of Clomid, then if still no joy then in to injectibles.

Where are you at now? 

xx


----------

